

Google Plus sounds nifty. Too bad I can't see it - peteforde

Within an hour of G+' launch a few months ago, I started getting invitations. I tried to join, but was informed that my buzzdata.com email address wouldn't cut it. Same with unspace.ca.<p>My sin? I use Google Apps to host email for my two companies. I don't have a "personal" GMail account, because I've never needed one. <i>My companies are very personal, to me.</i><p>I'm a software developer, which makes me forgiving when things don't work right out of the starting gate. However, it's now October and I still can't see what all of the fuss is about.<p>This isn't really stressing me out, because I don't know what I'm missing. It's hard to care about what you can't touch. Facebook remains where all of my friends are.
======
carmen
can't' see it either - in Chrome or Firefox. i think it is a <noscript> and
CSS interplay of some sort. if i switch to a really old browser with neither
scripting or CSS like Lynx i can read the content

